# Karabiner



## Alastair (Jun 2, 2010)

I was wondering if the artist Karabiner aka Den accepts commission requests.  I saw his most recent CD at FC 2010, but his personal website doesn't offer much detail behind his work or the artist himself.

I imagine if he did offer commissions, I could probably afford a scribblefox fursuit for the same amount  

But just out of curiosity, does he offer commissions?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

So why Karabiner of all people? I doubt he accepts comissions and if he does it's probably really fucking expensive.

Also, his art is disgusting.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

Karabiner......Karabiner....that name rings a bell, I just can't put a finger on any of his art!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 2, 2010)

Alastair said:


> I was wondering if the artist Karabiner aka Den accepts commission requests.  I saw his most recent CD at FC 2010, but his personal website doesn't offer much detail behind his work or the artist himself.
> 
> I imagine if he did offer commissions, I could probably afford a scribblefox fursuit for the same amount
> 
> But just out of curiosity, does he offer commissions?



I doubt he does.  He doesn't even upload anything on the net anymore iirc.



Kellie Gator said:


> So why Karabiner of all people? I doubt he accepts comissions and if he does it's probably really fucking expensive.
> 
> Also, his art is disgusting.



liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiies.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Karabiner......Karabiner....that name rings a bell, I just can't put a finger on any of his art!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


>



Oh yeah Karabiner, I have some of his stuff. I fail to see why Kellie called it disgusting. At least what I found on FA a few moments ago wasn't disgusting.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oh yeah Karabiner, I have some of his stuff. I fail to see why Kellie called it disgusting. At least what I found on FA a few moments ago wasn't disgusting.



Did you have the filter on or off?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Did you have the filter on or off?



Filter is always off. I'm an adult not a kid....unless being a big kid at heart counts.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Filter is always off. I'm an adult not a kid....unless being a big kid at heart counts.



Men never really grow up, that's why we're allowed to get away with playing with model railways at the age of 40.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oh yeah Karabiner, I have some of his stuff. I fail to see why Kellie called it disgusting. At least what I found on FA a few moments ago wasn't disgusting.



I like his style.  And his coloring is phenominal.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Karabiner......Karabiner....that name rings a bell, I just can't put a finger on any of his art!


Here's a nice NSFW example, try not to gouge your eyes out.

I can not think of any theories behind why he would draw such "authentic" doggy cocks other than that he's actually raped quite a few of them.


----------



## Don (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Here's a nice NSFW example, try not to gouge your eyes out.
> 
> I can not think of any theories behind why he would draw such "authentic" doggy cocks other than that he's actually raped quite a few of them.



It's not _that _bad. I've certainly seen much worse pictures that made me contemplate gouging out my eyes.

From an art standpoint I don't like the picture because I think hair on an anthro just looks odd and I've never been a fan of dog cawk.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Also, his art is disgusting.





Kellie Gator said:


> Here's a nice NSFW example, try not to gouge your eyes out.


I was expecting sex with miter saws personally.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Here's a nice NSFW example, try not to gouge your eyes out.
> 
> I can not think of any theories behind why he would draw such "authentic" doggy cocks other than that he's actually raped quite a few of them.


Because he's a sick fuck.

How do you NOT call someone who draws dog cock a sick fuck?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Because he's a sick fuck.
> 
> How do you NOT call someone who draws dog cock a sick fuck?


Because ZOMG ANATOMY. Which is a silly excuse because it's a an animal that walks on two legs and talks, it's already kind of anatomically incorrect.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Because ZOMG ANATOMY. Which is a silly excuse because it's a an animal that walks on two legs and talks, it's already kind of anatomically incorrect.


I support that statement entirely.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I support that statement entirely.


I hope Scotty gets here soon, I wanna hear his take on all this.


----------



## Rahne (Jun 2, 2010)

Karabiner kicks ass! His art is freaking amazing! I seriously doubt he accepts commissions, though.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Here's a nice NSFW example, try not to gouge your eyes out.
> 
> I can not think of any theories behind why he would draw such "authentic" doggy cocks other than that he's actually raped quite a few of them.


Eww, dog cawk.... Ughhh... UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Karabiner does kick ass, but dog cawk


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Eww, dog cawk.... Ughhh... UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Karabiner does kick ass, but dog cawk


Bad penis is bad.


----------



## peacheskawaii (Jun 2, 2010)

i like his art the way it is. there are different animals he draws if the dog cock is really bothering you ;P 

but a commish from him would be very expensive :S


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

peacheskawaii said:


> i like his art the way it is. there are different animals he draws if the dog cock is really bothering you ;P
> 
> but a commish from him would be very expensive :S


Other animals? No, I prefer human genitalia.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Here's a nice NSFW example, try not to gouge your eyes out.
> 
> I can not think of any theories behind why he would draw such "authentic" doggy cocks other than that he's actually raped quite a few of them.




That was one of the most awkward/disturbing things I've ever seen


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That was one of the most awkward/disturbing things I've ever seen


Just wait until you look around FA with the mature filter off. Your eyes will burn up inside your skull.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

The dog cock is disgusting but the dog's facial expression is kinda cute. Why does he have two sets of testicles?


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> The dog cock is disgusting but the dog's facial expression is kinda cute. Why does he have two sets of testicles?


Isn't that a vagina?


----------



## Aden (Jun 2, 2010)

OP, what the hell? Why not just send the actual artist a note?

But it'll be overpriced anyway.



Kellie Gator said:


> Here's a nice NSFW example, try not to gouge your eyes out.



I know I shouldn't be phased by anything anymore, but that penis just freaks me the hell out.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Isn't that a vagina?


Oh I didn't notice the vagina. Yep, looks like.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Oh I didn't notice the vagina. Yep, looks like.


Now I have more of a reason to vomit over this. Yaaaay.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Now I have more of a reason to vomit over this. Yaaaay.


So we have concluded that there are several anatomically incorrect things here


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So we have concluded that there are several anatomically incorrect things here


Maybe they were commissioned to draw it. "Yeah while you at it throw in an extra pair of balls, some dog cawk and uh...I guess a vagoo or two."


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 2, 2010)

All of karabiner's stuff has this weird anatomy that once I started noticing prevented me from enjoying any of the rest of his art.  Dog cocks aside.

EDIT:  I always thought it was a second pair of testes too, but it's the knot. ^^^


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

I just now realized that he has dog paws instead of hands. What the fuck.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Maybe they were commissioned to draw it. "Yeah while you at it throw in an extra pair of balls, some dog cawk and uh...I guess a vagoo or two."


That doesn't sound too far fetched



Amphion said:


> I just now realized that he has dog paws instead of hands. What the fuck.


That's the farthest from incorrect, seeing as how I guess he's more dog than human you know


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Oovie (Jun 2, 2010)

I laugh pretty hard at these "groups" in the fandom and how the one before is always critical of the one after. You've got the innocent people, then the people looking at pornography, then the people dressing in fursuits and hitting up a hotel room for an orgy, then the people looking at baby fur doo-doo diaper horrifying images, and so on.

Then sub-groups relating to this thread. The people who like human penis (the most normal, innocent), the people who like imaginative furry penis, the people who like atomically correct animal penis, then the atomically correct animal penis on an atomically correct animal. All of it of course attatched to a "dog man".

Oh but to the rest of the world, you're looking at dog dick. _Period_. The logic here seems irrelevant.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


>


No, that's Farfetch'd


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the vagina is actually that little line on the scrotum.  it'd be classic of his style to draw it so boldly.

If it actually was a vagina it'd be spread eagled, oozing, arby's mouth, and have a clit the size of your thumb.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No, that's Farfetch'd


I don't know about you kid's poke-E-manz.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I'm pretty sure the vagina is actually that little line on the scrotum.  it'd be classic of his style to draw it so boldly.
> 
> If it actually was a vagina it'd be spread eagled, oozing, arby's mouth, and have a clit the size of your thumb.


This is true, either that or for some creepy reason it's sewn o____o

Oh yea, and if I type Karabiner in Google images I come up with this


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is true, either that or for some creepy reason it's sewn o____o
> 
> Oh yea, and if I type Karabiner in Google images I come up with this


I'd tap that.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is true, either that or for some creepy reason it's sewn o____o
> 
> Oh yea, and if I type Karabiner in Google images I come up with this


Not quite what I was expecting.

Paws for arms look kinda cool to me, but they would be hard to pick up things with.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Not quite what I was expecting.
> 
> Paws for arms look kinda cool to me, but they would be hard to pick up things with.


Lol, I don't think many people do expect it

Paws for hands is fine when it fits the character


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Not quite what I was expecting.
> 
> Paws for arms look kinda cool to me, but they would be hard to pick up things with.


Example shown here.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Example shown here.


I lol'd. Sparklefags.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I lol'd. Sparklefags.


It's great to be human, for we have OPPOSABLE THUMBS!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That was one of the most awkward/disturbing things I've ever seen


lololol i showed doggy porn to a minor



Zseliq said:


> The dog cock is disgusting but the dog's facial expression is kinda cute. Why does he have two sets of testicles?


How can you bee in this fandom and knot know what a knot is?!



Amphion said:


> Example shown here.


lol sparkledogs


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> lololol i showed doggy porn to a minor
> 
> 
> How can you bee in this fandom and knot know what a knot is?!
> ...


All of this made me lol.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> lololol i showed doggy porn to a minor
> 
> 
> How can you bee in this fandom and knot know what a knot is?!


That's not the worst I've seen here...

I don't really know what it is either, or sheath...


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> How can you bee in this fandom and knot know what a knot is?!
> 
> 
> lol sparkledogs


I don't go looking at dog cawk enough to be familiar with what a knot look like. I'm sorry. :C


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I don't go looking at dog cawk enough to be familiar with what a knot look like. I'm sorry. :C


I mean

you should have at least found out a bit about it by now.  It's kinda everywhere.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I mean
> 
> you should have at least found out a bit about it by now.  It's kinda everywhere.


But I don't like staring at pictures of doggy wieners.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Here's a nice NSFW example, try not to gouge your eyes out.
> 
> I can not think of any theories behind why he would draw such "authentic" doggy cocks other than that he's actually raped quite a few of them.



Weird as fuck, yes but definately not gauge my eyes out material at all.



Kellie Gator said:


> Because ZOMG ANATOMY. Which is a silly excuse because it's a an animal that walks on two legs and talks, it's already kind of anatomically incorrect.



From what I have seen in my couple of years here many furries like "realism" and that goes for anatomy. Personally I think an animal walking on two legs that already has an animal head and a fur coat is plenty animal enough.

I see your point though. I mean technically characters such as lady and the tramp, fox and the hound, are anthropomorphic as they talk like humans so an animal like anatomy would be correct. But as anthropomorphic animal is an animal with "human characteristics" an anthro with human anatomy is not anatomically incorrect either as human anatomy is a "human characteristic".

In fact either type of anatomy would be correct if you think about it. It just comes down to ones own personal tastes in art.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> But I don't like staring at pictures of doggy wieners.



No one says you have too. I don't like doggy wieners either, I much prefer human ones, but I don't sit ranting about it, I just plainly ignore what I don't like and move on. Life is to short to complain about trivial stuff.


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I just now realized that he has dog paws instead of hands. What the fuck.


Going what the fuck to dog cock I can understand. This though...

YOU ARE ON A FURRY FORUM.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Going what the fuck to dog cock I can understand. This though...
> 
> YOU ARE ON A FURRY FORUM.


He has a human torso. Paws just seemed anatomically out of place.


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> He has a human torso. Paws seemed weird.


Again, furry forum. People here like different levels of anthropomorphism. Claiming that your level is 'correct' is kinda asinine.

But yeah. Dog cock. Holy shit.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 2, 2010)

:3

You should see his other "anatomically correct" animals.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> :3
> 
> You should see his other "anatomically correct" animals.



I BELIEVE IN REALISTIC STYLES

*draws herm renamon with tapioca pudding for semen*


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I BELIEVE IN REALISTIC STYLES
> 
> *draws herm renamon with tapioca pudding for semen*


I hate tapioca, and isn't it somewhat lumpy


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I BELIEVE IN REALISTIC STYLES
> 
> *draws herm renamon with tapioca pudding for semen*


Now someone is going to draw that.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Now someone is going to draw that.



The joke was that karabiner has


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> The joke was that karabiner has


LOL WHAT??


----------



## Syradact (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I just now realized that he has dog paws instead of hands. What the fuck.


Ah, but did you notice the doggy-bone vibrator? Deee-luxe with Lo and Hi settings!


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Ah, but did you notice the doggy-bone vibrator? Deee-luxe with Lo and Hi settings!


I did :|


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hope Scotty gets here soon, I wanna hear his take on all this.



I find that to be entirely wrong anatomically. Looks too weird and elongated for my liking :V


----------



## Jesie (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie just needs to go take a peek at Doug Wingers art.


All the dog penises in the world can't compare to that...


----------



## Slyck (Jun 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Men never really grow up, that's why we're allowed to get away with playing with model railways at the age of 40.



You're 40? Wow. I could understand that 'loves old technology' deal you had on way back wen. I mean tubes sound great and all but I guess this explains the betamax.

The more you know, I guess.


Jesie said:


> Kellie just needs to go take a peek at Doug Wingers art.
> 
> 
> All the dog penises in the world can't compare to that...








Wingnut's IRL pic for the win.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 2, 2010)

Slyck said:


> You're 40? Wow. I could understand that 'loves old technology' deal you had on way back wen. I mean tubes sound great and all but I guess this explains the betamax.
> 
> The more you know, I guess.
> 
> ...


en.wikifur.com/w/images/thumb/2/2b/Winger.jpg/120px-Winger.jpg 

Is what you meant to link.


----------



## Alastair (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow!  I wasn't expecting such a heated debate about the guy's artwork.  If I could get a commission from him, it'd be a clean one anyway.

The closest thing I can find to a link to contact him is on his website: http://www3.azaq.net/bbs/500/karaby/

But alas it's in Japanese and Google's translator doesn't make it much more clear for me. 

Anyone who reads japanese know if this page is a comment page for his site?


----------



## Jesie (Jun 2, 2010)

Because Kellie Gator flings things out of proportion. She's apart of the furry group and like it or not the fandom draws porn. Lots and lots of usually badly drawn porn.

Yeah, It's kinda awkward to see a dog penis in a drawing, but this is the furry fandom. I see worse than that every time I log into FA. And what I see is normally drawn a lot worse than this artist which makes it even worse.

I rather seen a well drawn dog penis than badly drawn scat art any god forsaken day. If she don't like it she should be looking!

Plus, if she didn't wish to see dog dong she should turn on the god damned filter. That's what it's there for Dammit.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never liked Karabiner's art.  Never.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 2, 2010)

Alastair said:


> Wow!  I wasn't expecting such a heated debate about the guy's artwork.  If I could get a commission from him, it'd be a clean one anyway.
> 
> The closest thing I can find to a link to contact him is on his website: http://www3.azaq.net/bbs/500/karaby/
> 
> ...


I had Google Chrome translate, along with my limited japanese knowledge, and yeah that's pretty much what it is.

That comment page hasn't seen any activity since january, and apparently Kara was in the hospital during that time.  There are a lot of 404's (for me, at least.  my internet is fucked up at this new apartment), so either the site is abandoned or Kara is dead :V


----------



## Slyck (Jun 2, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> en.wikifur.com/w/images/thumb/2/2b/Winger.jpg/120px-Winger.jpg
> 
> Is what you meant to link.



Yea. Why not...

*EDIT 1: *Holy fuck. That Winger guy looks a lot like R. Crumb... Jesie just ruined his art for me. (Crumb, not the dick chick dude.)*

EDIT 2: *No. You can't ruin Crumb's art.-


----------



## Alastair (Jun 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I had Google Chrome translate, along with my limited japanese knowledge, and yeah that's pretty much what it is.
> 
> That comment page hasn't seen any activity since january, and apparently Kara was in the hospital during that time. There are a lot of 404's (for me, at least. my internet is fucked up at this new apartment), so either the site is abandoned or Kara is dead :V


 
Tsk tsk, sorry to hear that.  Hope he's doing well.  For such a recluse, his artwork (especially his digimon artwork) looks as sharp as photographs.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> 1: Holy fuck. That Winger guy looks a lot like R. Crumb... Jesie just ruined his art for me.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


>



No. I'm not talking about Fritz the cat. I mean his more trippy art.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 3, 2010)

I really don't like Karabiners style of shading because it looks like something they would male with photoshop 2.0 :/
Other then that, I like his style.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> In fact either type of anatomy would be correct if you think about it. It just comes down to ones own personal tastes in art.


I think we should come up with some other name for it than "anatomically correct furries". Something that implies that it's disturbingly close to zoophilia.



Jesie said:


> Kellie just needs to go take a peek at Doug Wingers art.
> 
> 
> All the dog penises in the world can't compare to that...


I actually I think I have looked at it but my memory must've repressed that or something. *Takes a look*

what is this i don't even



Jesie said:


> Because Kellie Gator flings things out of proportion. She's apart of the furry group and like it or not the fandom draws porn. Lots and lots of usually badly drawn porn.
> 
> Yeah, It's kinda awkward to see a dog penis in a drawing, but this is the furry fandom. I see worse than that every time I log into FA. And what I see is normally drawn a lot worse than this artist which makes it even worse.
> 
> ...


This sort of thing is subjective I guess. Doug Winger's art IS ungodly disgusting but personally I'm more grossed out by ultra-realistic furry porn with doggy-penises like Karabiner's art because it looks so disturbingly real with a lot of disgusting details.

Doug Winger's art with the exaggerated inflation looks more innocent to my eyes in the end, even if it's inflation and gigantic dongs there isn't so much detail put into it that you think the artist actually took a photo of a dog penis and traced it.

But of course inflation is still a ridiculous fetish and why people like it is a mystery to me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This sort of thing is subjective I guess. Doug Winger's art IS ungodly disgusting but personally I'm more grossed out by ultra-realistic furry porn with doggy-penises like Karabiner's art because it looks so disturbingly real with a lot of disgusting details.
> 
> Doug Winger's art with the exaggerated inflation looks more innocent to my eyes in the end, even if it's inflation and gigantic dongs there isn't so much detail put into it that you think the artist actually took a photo of a dog penis and traced it.
> 
> But of course inflation is still a ridiculous fetish and why people like it is a mystery to me.



I don't like inflation yet I like macro/micro 

I don't mind Doug's art, though I hate the fact he draws cute squirrel girls then sticks a giant slong and tits on them.  makes me want to cry! I have to like imagine them minus the giant parts....and the penis.


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't like inflation yet I like macro/micro


Inflation's weird and I really don't have a problem with macro/micro, but then again, I don't really understand their concepts fully I guess


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Inflation's weird and I really don't have a problem with macro/micro, but then again, I don't really understand their concepts fully I guess



I don't like it as a sexual fetish, I just like the concept behind it. Cerberus is one of my favourite artists who draws a lot of macro stuff.


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't like it as a sexual fetish, I just like the idea behind it. Cerberus is one of my favourite artists who draws a lot of macro stuff.


I don't understand the sexual aspect of it, but yea, it's a cool concept


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't understand the sexual aspect of it, but yea, it's a cool concept



Concept! That was the word I was looking for.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 3, 2010)

Winger draws faces like the Crypt Keeper.  No thanks.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Winger draws faces like the Crypt Keeper.  No thanks.



Proof, or I fully disagree!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't like it as a sexual fetish, I just like the concept behind it.


What does that even mean? I don't get how people can like it without fapping furiously to it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What does that even mean? I don't get how people can like it without fapping furiously to it.



Umm....because Cerberus doesn't draw nudes or porn. He just draws very tall ladies causing havoc in towns by destroying things. It is concept used on TV aswell in movies and animations like anime.

It isn't just a sexual fetish. Just because something is related to furry does not immediately mean it HAS to be a sexual fetish.

Oh yeah, this is a furry forum, anything and everything is a fetish. ;/


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm....because Cerberus doesn't draw nudes or porn. He just draws very tall ladies causing havoc in towns by destroying things. It is concept used on TV aswell in movies and animations like anime.
> ;/


My mistake, I'm tired as fuck and thought you were talking about inflation. Carry on.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> My mistake, I'm tired as fuck and thought you were talking about inflation. Carry on.



Lol, it's ok. Maybe you should get some sleep?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lol, it's ok. Maybe you should get some sleep?


I was on my way but then you posted, hurrr


----------



## Heliamphora (Jun 4, 2010)

lol dog cock debate.

personally i draw hybrid penises because everything else is hybridized and all question of skill/ability/talent aside i like things being consistent.  also a fully human male dick coming out of a sheathe looks hella weird to me, and no sheathe at all also looks weird.  its all a matter of personal preference and not a huge deal at all.  

furry fandom is a freaky place that contains a lot of porn and a lot of weird shit and honestly if you cant deal with it you should get over yourself and quit whining about THE STATE OF MY PRECIOUS INTERNET COMMUNITY.

that said karabiners dog cock is way too doggy and p weird looking

also paw hands


----------



## Luca (Jun 4, 2010)

I haven't been in the fandom long enough to know who this artist is but I've seen enough dog dick for one night.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 4, 2010)

Alright here is what you're going to have to do: Get together a diagram of all the penis and vagina you can find in the furry fandom and categorize them so I know which is bad and which is good.

Who knows what other evils will be set lose upon my untrained eyes without such a tool? I need the animal penis/vagina anatomy experts to guide me away from these sins! _Shield me_!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Alright here is what you're going to have to do: Get together a diagram of all the penis and vagina you can find in the furry fandom and categorize them so I know which is bad and which is good.
> 
> Who knows what other evils will be set lose upon my untrained eyes without such a tool? I need the animal penis/vagina anatomy experts to guide me away from these sins! _Shield me_!



I don't _think_ I've seen animal vagina.  I mean most artists I see can't draw human vagina either, so I wouldn't even know if they did intend.

...actually, I want to see some anthro duck porn now.  With an x-ray shot, because they have the most fucked up penises/vaginae ever.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol, corkscrew.

I have a sudden and overwhelming desire to watch Green Porno on Sundance Channel...


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I don't _think_ I've seen animal vagina.  I mean most artists I see can't draw human vagina either, so I wouldn't even know if they did intend.
> 
> ...actually, I want to see some anthro duck porn now.  With an x-ray shot, because they have the most fucked up penises/vaginae ever.



Says you.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 4, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Says you.



Prove me wrong.  

Corkscrew rape penis and labyrinthine vaginas is tough to beat.


----------

